# who wants to hang out



## Maxwell _The Folf (Aug 24, 2016)

does anyone just want to hang out? and talk about tech and shit?


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm at work, but yo what you got?


----------



## Valkitten (Aug 24, 2016)

Hoi! I'm bored as hell over here, sup?


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (Aug 24, 2016)

Valkitten said:


> Hoi! I'm bored as hell over here, sup?


um dm me and we can talk i got skype,discord,telagram


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 24, 2016)

At work but I can add you on that stuff when I get home


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (Aug 24, 2016)

Rokuna said:


> At work but I can add you on that stuff when I get home


ok ^^


----------



## modfox (Aug 24, 2016)

me


----------



## Somnium (Aug 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> me



if the fox go, I'll go too


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> if the fox go, I'll go too


I guess I'll follow the shiny wolf?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't miss harambe. Never did.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 24, 2016)

Got a party going


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 24, 2016)

But why would I want to do that

#Where'sMyPhishingEvidence2016


----------



## zoinky (Nov 6, 2016)

yo wad up I ready for som chat


----------



## zoinky (Nov 6, 2016)

Dino_Nerd said:


> Is there a discord chat or something where everyone is chatting tech and vidya? if not I'll make one.
> 
> or I could set up an IRC if you folks are 1337!!1!1


we could use telegram mine is @jackalolo


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah why not, like right now I'm in the middle of robotics project


----------



## Corleona (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm a custom pic designer hit me up on skype bigjlee2 if you ever wanna chat


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi


----------

